

Jewish Startup Accelerator Program - ishener
http://www.core18.org/

======
Metatron
Why does being Jewish make such a program necessary? I don't see how the two
(being Jewish and having a startup) are connected. Seems a tad
discriminatory... next we'll have a new buzzword: Jewpreneurs.

~~~
zerr
Well, Jews are known to be helpful to each other slightly more than any other
nation (at least in the west). Of course, that sometime leads to
favoritism/nepotism, but nothing is perfect.

------
ozh
I find this utterly shocking, wrongly elitist and, to some extent, racist.

------
eip
Can we have a Zoroastrian Startup Accelerator next?

